# Low Voltage/Data Resources



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DenseAsFlux said:


> I have found that the Low Voltage/Data/Communications type of resources are less likely to be written for an electrician audience. *The field seems to be unregulated and open to anybody,* and so many resources are dumbed down to a general audience level. There are groups that have tried to improve the situation by offering certifications, they may be what you are looking for.
> Two that I am aware of:
> https://www.bicsi.org/
> http://www.eta-i.org/
> ...



Many of the guys running data lines are half-assed computer nerds that have never even thought there could be a thing known as code.

This has been apparent to me on many commercial fit ups where an owners BIL or friend has come in to run the lines.......huge mistake.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

ISCET

NOCTI


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Black box

https://www.blackbox.com/en-us/support/it-services


----------



## DenseAsFlux (Jun 26, 2017)

I see this field changing all of the time. They even have CAT 8 Cable that is untwisted but heavily shielded to eliminate delay skew. https://www.tweekgeek.com/wireworld...MI-PbZuf-c1QIVTW1-Ch09wAr6EAQYASABEgJ3GvD_BwE
I know their is a desire to reduce the diversity of cabling types to simplify and future proof installs. Is this field ever going to slow down?
*What sources do you use to stay up to date?*


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

DenseAsFlux said:


> I see this field changing all of the time. They even have CAT 8 Cable that is untwisted but heavily shielded to eliminate delay skew. https://www.tweekgeek.com/wireworld...MI-PbZuf-c1QIVTW1-Ch09wAr6EAQYASABEgJ3GvD_BwE
> I know their is a desire to reduce the diversity of cabling types to simplify and future proof installs. Is this field ever going to slow down?
> *What sources do you use to stay up to date?*


LOL, I see it's targeting the audiophile market, that's smart, they're proven suckers for nonsense cables. 

This field is a lot slower than meets the eye, Category 5 cable I installed in 1995 is working with gigabit today and my customers have zero reasons to upgrade. 

Then as now, the right move if you want more than standard copper cable offers is optical fiber.


----------



## DenseAsFlux (Jun 26, 2017)

Looking at his link I did see a lot of newly certified military personnel are training in fiber optics http://www.eta-i.org/the_high_tech_news.html


----------

